# Kent Shepard praises my "Big W" after buying it on Ebay



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

I asked Mechanical Engineer Franco Normani, who has various analysis of weapons in his website http://www.real-world-physics-problems.com/physics-of-battle.html to tell me if he sees any mechanical differences between one and the other. This was his answer:

***The "W" slingshot's handle is a type of cantilever beam which bends forward a bit (relative to the side arms) when you pull, providing enough "give" to relieve pressure on the contact area between the thumb and index finger.
The "Y" slingshot is completely rigid and cannot bend forward the same way. As a result, the handle can only tilt back when the bands are pulled, which causes higher pressure at the contact area between the thumb and index finger. Thus the "Y" shape results in a less uniform pressure distribution in the hand, with the handle basically pivoting between the top and bottom part of the inner fist; the top part being the fleshy area between between the thumb and index finger and the bottom part being the baby finger area. This results in more straining since the baby finger (and to some extent the finger right above it) are doing virtually all the grasping. But with the "W" shape the pressure is more uniform on the inside of the fist and all the fingers (more or less) do the grasping.***

Here's a few shots of my slingshot-bows that seem to illustrate this


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

This is what this slingshot legend who has the biggest slingshot collection in the world (and is also founder of the Summer National Slingshot Tournament, which has been happening since 1976) had to say:

"Super slingshot. Great addition to my collection. Would deal with again."


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

You and this guy should be friends. 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37663-sps-no-69-for-sale/#entry463528


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I think the elasticity of the bands makes the Y not rigid and only capable of leaning back. In fact, I often push my forks forward. I really don't mind the pressure on my thumb and forefinger, and I often use my thumb and forefinger to help with that uniform pressure issue that is mentioned. Shooting a Y slingshot really does not require all that much forceful grasping, I don't feel sorry for my little and ringfinger at all.

I like my Y, I don't feel it is in anyway inferior to your W.

Sincerely,

Not an engineer.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Your engineer's whole analysis(and your apparatus/slingbow?) is based on the hammer grip, and thus not applicable to most shooters of slingshots. 
Frankly, I know that there are hammer grip shooters out there, but the best shooters that I personally have witnessed are either pinch grip or finger wrap&thumb brace shooters.

I have no problem using the hammer grip... ...just not when I am holding a slingshot.

... Oh, I would use the hammer grip when holding a hammer also...

Be well,
SF

Ps: if by any chance this thread was started in advance of your anticipated sales of your "dubya" shooter, then I would like to preorder 250 of them please. I however will be shooting them upsidedown and calling them "M" shooters. VIVA LA REVOLUCION!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

What if we turn it over so it's an M?
Y>M>W>PFS.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dammit SF!
Just beat me to it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If I was a bad moderator I'd go back and edit out where you suggested shooting it as an M before me :lol:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If you hold it gangstah it's an E


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

M.J said:


> Dammit SF!
> Just beat me to it.


Now if I could only shoot that fast...


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

The only thing that makes a slingshot better than any other is lower forks. If I made one shape like a r it would have the same capabilities than a w, y, f, q, t, u, or h if they had the same fork height. In fact if you would like I would make a y with the same fork height off a w and we could send them to expert shooters around the world and see what there decision was. Pm me if your interested.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

quarterinmynose said:


> I think the elasticity of the bands makes the Y not rigid and only capable of leaning back. In fact, I often push my forks forward. I really don't mind the pressure on my thumb and forefinger, and I often use my thumb and forefinger to help with that uniform pressure issue that is mentioned. Shooting a Y slingshot really does not require all that much forceful grasping, I don't feel sorry for my little and ringfinger at all.
> 
> I like my Y, I don't feel it is in anyway inferior to your W.
> 
> ...


Well, if one is shooting with light bands it may not matter. But with more uniform pressure/grasping, one can more easily pull heavier bands, or achieve the full butterfly stance with, say, double theraband Grey (which I use on my Big W). Also,I own many "Y" slingshots. They're smaller and more pocketable, so they're superior in their own ways.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

squirrel squasher said:


> The only thing that makes a slingshot better than any other is lower forks. If I made one shape like a r it would have the same capabilities than a w, y, f, q, t, u, or h if they had the same fork height. In fact if you would like I would make a y with the same fork height off a w and we could send them to expert shooters around the world and see what there decision was. Pm me if your interested.


Well, you're free to disagree with Normani, but he's quite an accomplished mechanical engineer with extensive knowledge of physics and weapons. I make the slingshots that I sell, and I've already done that experiment (a "Y" and a "W" with identical dimensions and fork height). The W was much easier to pull. But if you want to suggest any expert shooter that would want to try any of my Ws, let me know. Slingshot legend and expert shooter Kent Shepard bought my "Big W" on Ebay recently and gave me a very positive rating, saying "Super slingshot. Great addition to my collection. Would deal with again."


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> I asked Mechanical Engineer Franco Normani, who has various analysis of weapons in his website http://www.real-world-physics-problems.com/physics-of-battle.html to tell me if he sees any mechanical differences between one and the other. This was his answer:
> 
> ***The "W" slingshot's handle is a type of cantilever beam which bends forward a bit (relative to the side arms) when you pull, providing enough "give" to relieve pressure on the contact area between the thumb and index finger.
> The "Y" slingshot is completely rigid and cannot bend forward the same way. As a result, the handle can only tilt back when the bands are pulled, which causes higher pressure at the contact area between the thumb and index finger.


This "Mechanical Engineer" has just stated, "to my understanding of mechanical knowledge and leverage advantage/disadvantage" that the "Y" shape 'does not' lose any "power" as the "Y" only flexes back - storing energy whereas the "W" shape "bends" and is "losing any potential energy" and not efficient in its execution of a "lever" as is being put forward. That is how I read the results, stated or otherwise.

But, hey, what would I know.....


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> Your engineer's whole analysis(and your apparatus/slingbow?) is based on the hammer grip, and thus not applicable to most shooters of slingshots.
> Frankly, I know that there are hammer grip shooters out there, but the best shooters that I personally have witnessed are either pinch grip or finger wrap&thumb brace shooters.
> 
> I have no problem using the hammer grip... ...just not when I am holding a slingshot.
> ...


Once again, if you're shooting light bands, you can hold the slingshot any way you like. Those "best shooters" you talk about are usually shooting very accurately with light ammo and light bands. Nothing wrong with that. But for pulling heavier bands, I think you need the hammer grip. That's why the Moorhammer is the strongest "Y" slingshot on the market. It has a hammer grip (and a low fork).


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Your fork is not pocketable. End of story.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

DogBox said:


> ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:
> 
> 
> > I asked Mechanical Engineer Franco Normani, who has various analysis of weapons in his website http://www.real-world-physics-problems.com/physics-of-battle.html to tell me if he sees any mechanical differences between one and the other. This was his answer:
> ...


I could ask Normani about that, but my guess is that you have it backwards: the (quite slight) bending actually releases extra kinetic energy upon release, like a bow. Also the capacity to have a stronger grip on the handle would outweigh everything else you say anyway.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

1


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Your fork is not pocketable. End of story.


Actually my "Triangle" (the smallest "W" I sell) is quite pocketable. But in general yes, the "Ws" are bigger. The biggest one (Big W) has an 8 inch wide fork. Kent Shepard, after buying it, called it a "Super Slingshot".


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Lets see one hold a tight group at ten meters, cut a card or even hit a match . I will stick with my SPS's . All the power in the world means nothing if you can't hit anything. Two hits from a 22 pistol is more effective than two misses from a 44 magnum.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Lets see if he uses it to compete in a tournament .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't understand this obsession with trying to pull the biggest slingshot with the strongest bands. If I need more power I'll use a gun and not strain to use it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well now .... I claim to have some modest experience with trying to shoot maximum power, having done a bit of it myself. If you think your W design allows you to put out a lot of power, I cordially invite you to try the Power Rangers competition:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/

I suggest that simply using a wrist brace will do a LOT more for being able to shoot heavy draw bands than trying to shoot hammer grip with a W frame.

And, just for the record ... once again ... heavy draw bands do not necessarily result in higher velocities. Often they result in lower velocities. It is a common misunderstanding ... which I was subject to 20 or 30 years ago.

I look forward to your entries for Power Rangers.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Lets see one hold a tight group at ten meters, cut a card or even hit a match . I will stick with my SPS's . All the power in the world means nothing if you can't hit anything. Two hits from a 22 pistol is more effective than two misses from a 44 magnum. Don't understand this obsession with trying to pull the biggest slingshot with the strongest bands. If I need more power I'll use a gun and not strain to use it.


1st of all, there's no physical reason why a "W" slingshot would be any less accurate. 2ndly I know they'renot--they are very accurate, in my experience. As for "strain" you got it backwards. The mechanical engineers says that the "W" has a more uniform pressure and allows for a better grip. That means that with the exact same bands, a "W" will create LESS strain than a "Y". And no, you don't have to pull the strongest bands, I never said you had to.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see one hold a tight group at ten meters, cut a card or even hit a match . I will stick with my SPS's . All the power in the world means nothing if you can't hit anything. Two hits from a 22 pistol is more effective than two misses from a 44 magnum. Don't understand this obsession with trying to pull the biggest slingshot with the strongest bands. If I need more power I'll use a gun and not strain to use it.
> ...


Alright man, since you aren't shy about talking about it, let's see some video. 10 shots, 1 can, 10 meters.

Put up or shut up.

Do it.

(I've stayed out this for as long as I can)


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Well show us how accurate they are. Show a video like some of the other members.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

it doesnt matter- because its always the indian, not the arrow or bow.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Yea but a can from ten meters you could throw the slingshot at the can and probably hit it.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Charles said:


> Well now .... I claim to have some modest experience with trying to shoot maximum power, having done a bit of it myself. If you think your W design allows you to put out a lot of power, I cordially invite you to try the Power Rangers competition:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/
> 
> ...


If you shoot light ammo, you want light bands. Light ammo w heavy bands is not optimal --everybody knows that. But if you want to shoot heavier ammo, you need heavier bands. Also, the "W"s can be fitted with lighter bands, especially for butterfly shooting. They shoots light ammo extremely fast. Also, you seem to misunderstand what the "W" frame does: It makes it easier for you to pull bands. Period. So you can CHOOSE how strong you want your bands to be, just like you do with a "Y". As for getting more power with a wrist brace than a "W" it is simply not true. And I bet ya that you haven't done the tests and you just madethat up. I HAVE done the tests. The "W" wins, every time. And wrist braces are clunky and can hurt you.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If its such a great design why did Jorge abandon it. He said because the newer lower fork design slingshots are superior. His words. And I'll go with his expertise .


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm glad you dig what you are doing. Why so keen to prove your point? Instead of telling everyone your set up is the best, how about asking a respected member or two to review your stuff? Offer to pay shipping both ways and I don't think it would be that hard to find a couple of takers.

I submit to you that a proper fitting lanyard can reduce grip fatigue more than the setup you have shown above. I regularly shoot with only my thumb, index finger and heel of my hand touching the slingshot.

I don't want to sound condescending so please accecpt this in the spirit in which it is intended. Perhaps ppl would be more interested in your shooters if they didn't look like they were built completely at Home Depot. You have some cool and interesting ideas, maybe you could incorporate them in a more aesthetically appealing way?


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

[/quote]

Alright man, since you aren't shy about talking about it, let's see some video. 10 shots, 1 can, 10 meters.

Put up or shut up.

Do it.

(I've stayed out this for as long as I can)
[/quote]

I have no problem doing that. I'm a fairly decent shooter. But haven't you noticed a little problem with the assumption of your challenge? It is the SHOOTER and not the slingshot that is most responsible for accuracy. You could give the slingshot used by the world champion to some guy walking down the street and he'd miss every single can. Similarly, you could give him Mike Tyson's gloves, Sergey Bubka's pole, Lance Armstrong's bicycle etc and you wouldn't get the same results. I think it'd be better if some champion compared one with the other - not me. As I said early, however, I sold my "Big W" to slingshot champ Kent Shepard and he said that it was a "Super slingshot. Great addition to my collection".


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Maybe ShockleysWW4Slingbows can get Kent Sheppard to do a video?

Why isn't this topic in the "Slingbow" part of this forum????

Looks like the ".....WW4...." is becoming World War 4..... :screwy:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Alright man, since you aren't shy about talking about it, let's see some video. 10 shots, 1 can, 10 meters.

Put up or shut up.

Do it.

(I've stayed out this for as long as I can)
[/quote]

I have no problem doing that. I'm a fairly decent shooter. But haven't you noticed a little problem with the assumption of your challenge? It is the SHOOTER and not the slingshot that is most responsible for accuracy. You could give the slingshot used by the world champion to some guy walking down the street and he'd miss every single can. Similarly, you could give him Mike Tyson's gloves, Sergey Bubka's pole, Lance Armstrong's bicycle etc and you wouldn't get the same results. I think it'd be better if some champion compared one with the other - not me. As I said early, however, I sold my "Big W" to slingshot champ Kent Shepard and he said that it was a "Super slingshot. Great addition to my collection".

[/QUOTE]

The challenge goes out to you and your design. Your design you know well enough to shoot decently as you say.

Looking forward to seeing your video.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I own well over a hundred slingshots. Some are great conversation pieces like the lazer slingshot but don't shoot for beans. But it's great for my collection .


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Cjw said:


> If its such a great design why did Jorge abandon it. He said because the newer lower fork design slingshots are superior. His words. And I'll go with his expertise .


I already had this discussion with Sprave. I think he's in denial because his low forked designs (Rambone, Moorhammer) are "his", whereas the "W" is not his original design. As I see it, it's basically an ego thing for him. In fact, when our discussion began he said that his Rambone "outperformed" the "W". He later backed off from that (obviously false) claim to just claim (without any evidence) that his lowest forked model (the Moorhammer) "outperformed" the "W". After that, I showed in this thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/36598-the-moorhammer-vs-the-w-my-discussion-with-joerg-sprave/?hl=sprave that his own body language that I show in pictures refute his claims. The "Shield" is basically the Moorhammer with a beavertail (a sort of half wrist brace) and a lanyard around the wrist. I said in that thread:

"Notice that the "W" he shoots is wider than the "Shield", so that the slack is taken out earlier in the pull. Also, a 25cm band has the slack taken out earlier than a 28cm one. My guess would then be that the pulling of those 25cm should not be easier than the 28, yet he pulls without requiring the mechanical release or the beavertail/lanyard. Furthermore, examining the body posture for signs of strain, its seems to me that Sprave shows less shooting the "W" than the "Shield"."

Also, the mechanical engineer I quote at the beginning of this thread contradicts Sprave as well. If I were you, I'd side with science, not with the words of a Holy Man.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

What's your end game? What is it that you want? You showed your stuff, members commented, now what?


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I'm glad you dig what you are doing. Why so keen to prove your point? Instead of telling everyone your set up is the best, how about asking a respected member or two to review your stuff? Offer to pay shipping both ways and I don't think it would be that hard to find a couple of takers.
> 
> I submit to you that a proper fitting lanyard can reduce grip fatigue more than the setup you have shown above. I regularly shoot with only my thumb, index finger and heel of my hand touching the slingshot.
> 
> I don't want to sound condescending so please accecpt this in the spirit in which it is intended. Perhaps ppl would be more interested in your shooters if they didn't look like they were built completely at Home Depot. You have some cool and interesting ideas, maybe you could incorporate them in a more aesthetically appealing way?


Well suggest some people to me. I have no problem sending my slingshots to knowledgeable reviewers.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry. Wouldn't feel comfortable. Y? Exactly!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey .... Let's see your Power Rangers entry.

And I am not quite sure just what it is you are accusing me of making up. If you think a W design makes it easier to draw heavy bands than an arm brace, then you should be able to use your W design to reproduce the shots I made in which I used an arm brace.

Also, not sure why you think arm braces are "clunky" (take a good, long look at your W frames) or why you think they are dangerous. Lots of folks around here shoot starships without any problem.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Seems to me if ego were people you would be China. And Jorge's forgot more about slingshots the you'll ever know. So keep peddling your hardware store pile of eye bolts ,tubes and nuts and bolts. There's not $10 worth of parts in that . But like they say there's a sucker born everyday.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Seems to me if ego were people you would be China. And Jorge's forgot more about slingshots the you'll ever know. So keep peddling your hardware store pile of eye bolts ,tubes and nuts and bolts. There's not $10 worth of parts in that . But like they say there's a sucker born everyday.


Lol Are you calling Kent Shepard a "sucker"?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If the shoe fits.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Give it a rest Jonathan. You've shown your stuff your trying to hard to convince people and there not falling for it.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Give it a rest Jonathan. You've shown your stuff your trying to hard to convince people and there not falling for it.


They're not. Those voices in your head never do.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

:shakehead:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Guys he's just got to blowviate. But you got to admit he's amusing.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

This degree and diploma qualified mechanical engineer and slingshot shooter says that the analysis given in the OP totally misses the point of the W-frame and misinterprets the critical parameters of slingshot geometry. The arm flex is totally irrelevant to static loading of the hand - it actually has a negative effect on available draw length. The important factor is the height of the fork tips relative to the wrist axis. Especially considering the example frame is a slingbow, it is making very poor use of the intended geometric merits of the W format. A conventional Y held with a finger/thumb braced grip or a wrist brace could easily be vastly superior in wrist loading and probably draw length and that makes me wonder if the engineer featured in the OP was even made aware of those possibilities.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Charles nailed it - lanyard - end of.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Put up or shut up.


There was another guy (who claimed he was a mechanical engineer) who came through here last winter, blowing hot air about how his "new and improved" design was the greatest thing since the invention of the wheel. He specifically claimed that his superior design resulted in greater speed, as well as other things I haven't bothered to remember. His claims were never validated by anything other than his allegations.

He was repeatedly challenged to post videos demonstrating and documenting the performance of his allegedly superior design. In response to the challenges, he came back with more excuses than I can even remember, but I do however remember that his two favorite excuses were that he didn't have the extra time at his disposal because he was going skiing and that he didn't trust videos because they could be doctored. In short... when it came down to substantiating his claims, he refused to do so but he never did run out of excuses why doing so was beneath him &/or too inconvenient for him to bother with.

In the final analysis, he was just an arrogant, sarcastic and disrespectful character who made unfounded, wild claims that he could never substantiate. When the unacceptability and rejection of his unvalidated claims was made clear to him, he got all kinds of nasty and made a number of really snotty posts. He then mustered up all the sanctimonious righteous indignation he could put together and made an incredibly dramatic exit (truly worthy of an award-winning soap opera drama queen) in a major huff, never to be heard from again. We never did get any validation of the alleged superior performance of his design.

The suggestion has been made to post videos that demonstrate and document the superior performance of the W slingshot. Until such videos are posted, anything and everything that can be said on the subject of the alleged superior performance of the W design is just more hot air. The challenge is on the table and excuses don't make it. We're waiting to see the videos.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Lacumo said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Put up or shut up.
> ...


Well said.

Personally I look at the W's extremely long "fork" (eyebolt) and I am not a physics professor but I know the longer the lever the more torque(?) that is transferred to the connecting point. I see a heck of a lot of force needing to be managed by the hand, wrist and arm. Whereas the low forks on my shooter I hold so loosely that on occasion the little bugger flies out of my hand after a shot.

No offense meant but I find the W a monstrosity.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks MJ I was going to say E, but since you did I will go for a left handed shooter and say a 3.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> No offense meant but I find the W a monstrosity.


That elegantly says it all. Thank you.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If the shooter is left handed it would be a 3


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

To each his own, glad you like your design. When I first seen Treefork shoot the rotating head slingshot I thought "ARE YOU KIDDING ME" sure made a believer out of me.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Salesman trolls are the worst. This thread has presented itself as an infomercial from the start.
You have been dropping sheppard's name as a supporter of your W frame when the man has one of the largest collections I have seen. Many models with different designs. His collection is about volume and variety buddy. You act as if the man actually won a championship with your "erector set slingshot". This is not the case is it.
The fact that a known slingshot enthusiast purchased your platform as his 1000th piece holds absolutely no sway with me.

Then you quote Sprave about how your design is better than a Y frame, AND IN THE NEXT BREATH YOU DISCREDIT THE MAN BECAUSE HE THEN OFFERS A DIFFERING OPINION. At this point you claim it is because he did not invent the Dubya frame. It is hard to attack the integrity of a person and use them as a spokesperson at the same time, no? It might be you that is miopic over a design you have spent time on, no? Clearly I do not expect you to see the forest through the trees in the current situation. 
You just wanted to drum up interest in your item. I get it. Another person who is after the billions upon billions of dollars in the slingshot enthusiast/prepper/zombie apocalypse economy.

YOU ARE GONNA BE SOOOOOOO RICH!! 
CONGRATULATIONS MAN!

I would love to test out your Dubya, but I fear I would be too tempted to take it apart and fix a few more useful things around the house with the multitude of parts in your unpocketable, heavy, gimmick of a slingshot. Maybe it would sell easier with little tiny wheels on the bottom that you can transport it by pulling it around like a suitcase.

Good luck with the empire. Imwill let you get back to processing the myriad orders that this thread has undoubtedly produced. 
I have to get back to designing my square wheel anyway.

Be well,
SF


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

> No offense meant but I find the W a monstrosity.


It is truly a monster. In the words of Kent Shepard (describing my Big W) "a super slingshot".


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Vender troll.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Shockley, i can't believe you are still pedaling this garbage. Nobody is picking up what you are putting down.Get over yourself


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Put up or shut up.
> ...


Shocklay... I'm truly and deeply aggrieved and hurt that you haven't seen fit to respond to the challenge I put to you in my post (which is copied here for your benefit). Are you unable to substantiate and validate your thus far groundless claims? As said above, "The challenge is on the table and excuses don't make it. We're waiting to see the videos." --- and, as Metropolicity elegantly put it --- "Put up or shut up."

And while I'm here... Why aren't you trumpeting the superiority of your W-shaped triumph in the other slingshot forum the way you are here?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

One word. BANNED.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Cjw said:


> One word. BANNED.


There's a better chance that all this anger will hurt your health


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Shockleys I would just like to know.... How many W slingshots have you sold from this thread? I am going to guess, most likely correctly... 0. This meaning you are wasting your own time peddling a product no one likes. Although post a video proving you wild statements, heck even I might buy one!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Maybe Jonathan you'd have better luck selling them where you teach your ballet students. Maybe they would be easier to convince of your superiority of design,


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

A Slingshot is a slingshot. Don't fool yourself.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, all right. This thread is obviously going nowhere new. And there have been several instances of folks coming close to the line of personal attacks. I have hesitated to close the thread down, simply because I have commented here and do not want to seem to be taking advantage of my position as a moderator. BUT, I can assure one and all that unless there is something new to be said on the subject, some other moderator will close it. Please everyone ... show some forbearance ... avoid posting if you have nothing new to say.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

This is Chuck, Susi's hubby. I was in the sports equipment retail business for years in USA...high adventure stuff like rock climbing, scuba, XC and downhill skiing, paragliding, whitewater boats, as well as a life long firearms enthusiast, hunter, IPSC combat pistol competition, some martial arts, winter off trail backpacking and a civilian instructor for a Special Forces team based out of Ft. Benning GA, they were former combat vets but stayed in the reserve to have fun. My two tours of Vietnam, one as special ops sgt were some of the most intense learning curves I've ever experienced. My Harleys were also closer to me than wives. Now that we know all this jibborish, lemme say just a few things as a qualified sportsman and outdoorsman.

It makes no difference who likes what as long as the person likes his sport and the equipment needed to pursue it. Equipment freaks abound. They are hypnotized by equipment more often than the sport itself. That's fine too, it keeps outfitters like I was in business and the equipment freaks can display all their toys to impress house guests. I knew one guy, grossely over weight, who called himself a mountaineer. He had every conceivable outdoor gadget you could imagine and never used it save for a very short hike of a mile at most on a manicured trail, give out, pitch his $400 Early Winters expedition tent, chow down on freeze dried food for which he also carried water (what the gain?), opened up a bottle of his favorite and lit a campfire. AH. The great outdoors, eh? I passed his "camp" on the way into a much deeper destination into the Appalachain Trail with perhaps 20lbs of pack where he must have had at least 55lbs. I was set for three days, he was set for an overnight. I fly fished for trout for breakfast while he ate freeze dried reconstituted Mountaion House precooked scrambled eggs (makes you fart like a bear and tastes like you think...crap). With me here? Review the song Garatrooper by Sgt. Barry Saddler, Green beanies. 



 Garatroopers are "garrison troopers" i.e. rear line glugs who are gadget freaks who never got the point of a combat job.

Now, as to the pros and cons of whatever slingshot, who really gives a monkey's hiney about it? It's personal pref. I would not be caught dead with a PKS but others love them. I am a hammer hold SSer but most, as mentioned above, use other hand holds and accurately as well. I would never be able to cut a card or light a match but others have the nack. Who cares? I don't. No one does. We do care that each of us has the freedom and liberty to enjoy what we want, how, where and when we damned well please...that is something we all do care about for that is the only real important part of the sport's formula.

I think Shockley's stuff is pretty interesting alright and love to review it when he posts something new. It's simple, way over priced and works. Jorg's ideas in some phases as well as others who've experimented with various designs. Susi and I post our stuff not to convince that our designs are tops, it's just to share and if anyone wants to try it, fine, if not, fine. Who cares? Are we here for some ego trip or just to share ideas and projects? I speak for myself and Susi, we're here for the later...and to learn from the experts and novices alike. Everyone has value here if they are positive and respectful.

The engineer is right for you Mr. Shockley and for himself, does he shoot SSs?

I agree with one poster in that if I want a super powerful projectile I'll just load up a gun. If I want to practice hand/eye coordination and relax quietly instead of blasting the countryside, I'll go to my bow or SS (mostly SS). I'm going to make an atlatl as well. I am sure there are lots of theories and gadgetfreakieness about that sport I don't know about nor did those who brought home meat before the last ice age melted.

Sorry this post is so long but someone needed to throw out a bucket or two of truth here. My suggestion is not to be so forceful and "convincing" about your over priced pipe and bolt projects most any of us with the resourcefullness of a 7th grade industrial arts class could make if we wanted to. I am going to make something of that order just to experiment, I don't like the bulk, it's like carrying a TV antenna around just to plunk ammo into a tuna can. You like power so, just go for it but with a little less ft. lbs than you have been going at it here or suffer the flack if you want to walk around enjoying the night sky and stars during a mortar attack which you seem to be calling in on yourself.

Chuck


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

And let's see if he knows the extent to which you are using his name and reputation to advertise your product....


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Self-aggrandizing hot air. You've been challenged to post videos documenting the alleged superior performance of your flying W.

Enough of your infomercials. We're waiting and excuses don't make it.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Lacumo said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


I agree. The SHORTER the distance from force to resistance the less the torque. PKS are the epitomy of this principle. Fingers on the fork reduce the distance from the force to the resistance as well...hence so many experts use this vs my fav the hammer hold "Our Gang" and "Dennis the Menace" type of SS. But who cares? Really, no one. Why? It's not important what's right for some, ain't right for others. That's the world. There is no "right" in SSs other than what you like. That's right. It's cool to explore physics a little but the sport is much more than that...it's craftsmansship, relaxing, focusing, enjoying like minded folks and their ideas and projects, it's a community. This "My schidt is better than your schidt" is like the mentality, "My dad can whup your dad". I found in many years of doing, not just sitting around watching, that those who climbed on a soap box and screamed their stuff, simply had to... for had they not, no one would have bothered to glance sideways. The louder someone proposes their stuff the more tongue in cheek I get. I think any of us can make our own decisions on what we want, what we want to make, what we want to buy without 1000 ft/lbs of pressure. The Shockley pipe and bolt TV antenna design is good for some useages, for some folks. I like it personally. It's the presentation that sucks.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have merged these two topics, in the hope of avoiding the same comments being repeated.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Charles said:


> I have merged these two topics, in the hope of avoiding the same comments being repeated.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


If you want to merge, I ask that you change it back to the original title. This thread was not about Shepard praising my slingshot. The main theme--and the starting theme-- was a mechanical engineer's assessment of the difference between the "W" and the "Y", which all in all, is more important for slingshot users than any praise for my slingshots.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

...And all this STILL carries on under "General Slingshot Discussion"

Mr Shockleys, PUT your topics where they BELONG!

If they are NOT slingshots, "Topic" somewhere else.

Thankyou!


----------



## CeZ (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't agree, you have used the Kent Shepard card at least 5 times in this thread and no actual evidence of the almighty W's superiority (besides some engineers claims, anyone can make claims). The topic name is very much spot on then.

Btw. since we are claiming: I can beat your design anytime with an armbrace one. Oh, but I'm not going to make a video about it or ask any experienced slingshot maker for a review or comparison. I'll just base it on my assumptions, telephone app speed measurements and ask my unexperienced friends if they feel that my design is better. While I'm on it, how about I call the armbrace my invention on and then maybe exploit a famous persons quote about armbraces a couple of times without their consent. That should get some people talking, any press is good press, right? So low..



ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > I have merged these two topics, in the hope of avoiding the same comments being repeated.
> ...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Susi said:


> This is Chuck, Susi's hubby. I was in the sports equipment retail business for years in USA...high adventure stuff like rock climbing, scuba, XC and downhill skiing, paragliding, whitewater boats, as well as a life long firearms enthusiast, hunter, IPSC combat pistol competition, some martial arts, winter off trail backpacking and a civilian instructor for a Special Forces team based out of Ft. Benning GA, they were former combat vets but stayed in the reserve to have fun. My two tours of Vietnam, one as special ops sgt were some of the most intense learning curves I've ever experienced. My Harleys were also closer to me than wives. Now that we know all this jibborish, lemme say just a few things as a qualified sportsman and outdoorsman.
> 
> It makes no difference who likes what as long as the person likes his sport and the equipment needed to pursue it. Equipment freaks abound. They are hypnotized by equipment more often than the sport itself. That's fine too, it keeps outfitters like I was in business and the equipment freaks can display all their toys to impress house guests. I knew one guy, grossely over weight, who called himself a mountaineer. He had every conceivable outdoor gadget you could imagine and never used it save for a very short hike of a mile at most on a manicured trail, give out, pitch his $400 Early Winters expedition tent, chow down on freeze dried food for which he also carried water (what the gain?), opened up a bottle of his favorite and lit a campfire. AH. The great outdoors, eh? I passed his "camp" on the way into a much deeper destination into the Appalachain Trail with perhaps 20lbs of pack where he must have had at least 55lbs. I was set for three days, he was set for an overnight. I fly fished for trout for breakfast while he ate freeze dried reconstituted Mountaion House precooked scrambled eggs (makes you fart like a bear and tastes like you think...crap). With me here? Review the song Garatrooper by Sgt. Barry Saddler, Green beanies.
> 
> ...


Your going to get carpal tunnel.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Can a W slingshot shoot tight groups? I am willing to bet it can. Do you need to shoot hammergrip with heavy bands? No way. In my opinion ... anything you can shoot well is cool with me. Is it practical? Not really. But you cannot pocket a bow either. And if I am hunting ... it will be my bow over a slingshot.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Aefr said:


> A Slingshot is a slingshot. Don't fool yourself.


Ahem, His are: SlingBOWS.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Susi said:


> I agree with one poster in that if I want a super powerful projectile I'll just load up a gun. If I want to practice hand/eye coordination and relax quietly instead of blasting the countryside, I'll go to my bow or SS (mostly SS). Chuck


Well it's true that as compared to a gun, a slingshot is a weak weapon, but if, say, you're hunting small game, a bit more power is all you need to ensure a quick kill. Also, with more power, you can launch bigger projectiles at longer distances, which also improves your long distance accuracy, either for target practice or hunting.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*This guy is sooo psychologically needy, a true attention monger. His main objective is to stir up the pot and then dazzle us with his superior intellect. Everyone is wrong but him. He'll approach big names (Sprave, Bill Hayes) with pointless, picayune discussions and then claim intellectual victory which proves his superiority. His thinking is 'dry mind' like powdered milk. He'll never produce any videos, his only goal is to argue and convince himself that he's winning. He obviously has no industrial design talent and certainly no sense of aesthetics. He is possessed by a massive, impenetrable ego and we've all taken the bait.*

*Personal attack? Sure is ... sometimes it's necessary. *


----------



## hanomag (Jan 8, 2010)

Is´nt it possible just to ignore this guy. Seems it is the first of April !!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Jorg made W shots some time ago but with pulleys so his really do offer an advantage if shear power is whatcha want.

I see therefore an advantage in size/weight of the W but in compound Jorg Sprage form rather than just normal banding from a fork. Senior Schockley ought to make a pulley compound model of his W if he wants ultimate power AND include vids of chronograph, else quiet down. The tech was supplied by Jorg, all Senior Shockley has to do is monkey with a few more nuts and bolts and make some PVC pipe pulleys (like I did for my carbine release lock system..see my gallery) or nylon pulleys, reduce the price drastically and maybe he'll sell some off ebay, I doubt he'd sell any here since our most of the forum's members are super craftsmen anyway..

Mr. Shockley claims less wrist torque when in fact using simply physics and force vectors, there's just as much as with any fork. There's a $10 solution for no wrist torque, the Trumark folding arm brace series, one of which I owned before it was stolen, and it was a heck of a good shooter and for $10, a great deal, ready to shoot. It shot as good as anything I've made, wide enough forks and deep enough as well for no band congestion and I could install flat bands with rubber ties as well as tubes. You can shoot it with the holding hand OPEN since the wrist brace places the force vector directly TO the ulna and radius arm bones in a straight line, zero hand torque.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.kineticshift.com/2012/made-in-america-trumark-slingshots

Here is essentially the same W thing made long ago by Trumark with ammon storage, sights, flashlight, stabilizer weight, ah, for the true equipment freak and made of much lighter weight materials. It only lacks a compass, mess kit, jeep jack and1st aid kit.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Susi said:


> http://www.kineticshift.com/2012/made-in-america-trumark-slingshots
> 
> Jorg made W shots some time ago but with pulleys so his really do offer an advantage if shear power is whatcha want. . .
> 
> Here is essentially the same W thing made long ago by Trumark with ammon storage, sights, flashlight, stabilizer weight, ah, for the true equipment freak and made of much lighter weight materials. It only lacks a compass, mess kit, jeep jack and1st aid kit.


You'd have to show which of Jorg's slingshots you're talking about and which tests you've done to confirm what you say. The ones with the rollers were discarded because, I believe, the friction more than nullified any advantage in leverage. And adding all those extra moving parts makes it makes it more cumbersome, too complicated, easier to break, harder to repair etc.

As for the Trumark bat, it's a "Y" with reinforcement around it, thus the engineers advantage described earlier would not apply. Plus the fork is not low at all, which is one of the main advantages of a "W". Also, it doesn't come with a flashlight, but with the capacity to attach one. It only allows for their tubular bands. And if that ammo storage is inside the handle, it presents quite a few problems. I'm also very skeptical of the usefulness of those sights or the stabilizer. It's true it's made of "much lighter materials" i.e. thin layers of ABS plastic, the cheapest of all plastics. I mean, it's under $20, what do you expect?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Depending on what tubes I put on my SPS I can hunt anything feasible to hunt with a slingshot . And it fits in my pocket. So I don't have to carry around an erector set. And can change from hunting bands to target 10 seconds.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Shockley, are you no longer planning on being a Vendor here at the SSF? I can't help but notice you've not renewed your vendor package.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Does anybody know what the contest on the other forum is ,called the Shockley challenge ?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is the link

http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f4/shocklay-challenge-35404/


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

It's funny how entertaining beating a dead horse has become. This thread has been good for a laugh from day 1.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow, a 13 page thread dedicated to shockleys... unreal. That must do wonders for the EGO. Dont those other forum guys ever go out and shoot slingshots?! 

i did however find this pic in the thread. made me chuckle. just throwing it out there....


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

you said:


> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f4/shocklay-challenge-35404/


Yea, Jorg's anger can hardly be concealed. He originally actually said "I like the "W" you are making!&#8230; Good luck with your business!" His EXACT words, see it here http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f19/new-line-w-slingshots-slingbows-35210/ But he then later changed his tune after I requested evidence for his claims that the Rambone and Moorhammer "outperform" the "W". He basically exploded because I dared ask for evidence for something, because I didn't just have FAITH in his statement. He also just called Normani, who he knows nothing about, and who runs http://www.real-world-physics-problems.com a "dubious" mechanical engineer just because he said something positive about the "W". Rather extreme. If Jorg is so convinced, why doesn't he make a video proving his claims? He owns both "Ws" and Rambones/Moorhammers, as well as several Chrony machines. Think about it: If he REALLY wanted to substantiate his claims, he could do so more easily and convincingly than me or anybody! Why isn't he? I think you know the answer.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Because he doesn't want to waste his time with a vender troll. That would be my guess.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

And he did say good luck untill you insulted him and tried to use his name over and over to peddle your erector set. But I guess now its Kent shepherds turn. And just because he bought one means nothing. He owns a 1000 slingshots he's a collector. I guess there all great slingshots because he owns them Please.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

OMG lol YOU are calling out someone for not posting videos ??!!!??? Ur hipocracy knows no boundaries .


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

It is against forum rules to discuss a person who cannot defend themselves here. Jorg is not here.

I invoke my right to make a citizens arrest, and I furthermore choose to enact my one time SHUT-UPSKI!

Mr.Shockley... Please SHUT-UPSKI!!!!!

No one wants to buy your homunculus slingshot except a guy who has already bought every other slingshot on the planet. Hahaha. It seems like you just want to fight with everyone. 
Anyone with access to a hardware store and $20 can make your shooter. By virtue of the fact that NO ONE is duplicating your frame, you should probably deduce how productive your efforts here will be.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Yawn... or is it "W" awn now?


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

This whole melodramatic soap opera INFOMERCIAL really reminds me a lot of the NON-dearly departed "Waterlogic". One more hot air source passing unfounded allegations like so much gas...

As for Shocklay no longer being a site vendor---why should he be one? With never-ending ego-driven drama queen informercials like this "thread", he doesn't need to spend money that way!

This thread is tiresome, useless and pointless and it's been going absolutely nowhere for far too long. Charles had a great idea when he mentioned the idea of locking it and I second that motion.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

DougDynasty said:


> Ur hipocracy knows no boundaries .


I'm not keen on correcting grammar, but you forgot the 2nd p in "hippo". But yes, all in all, I agree, "hippocracy" is the most tyrannical and expansionist form of government every known to man. Worse than aristocracy, bureaucracy or plutocracy. I mean, take a look at this monstrous dictator http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q179/dariathalon/King-Hippo-Forever-1.gif


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

More so...that thread is dated 2011. Time has only strengthened his might.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Blah Blah Blah Blah.????????????


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

my english is not perfect and my brain much less so, so can anyone tell me, please, what this thread is about, in fact?

thanks,

jazz


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It's about a guy trying to convince people some u bolts with metal tubes and a dowel Handle is the greatest slingshot ever.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> DougDynasty said:
> 
> 
> > Ur hipocracy knows no boundaries .
> ...


I think you meant ever not every. So please use correct spelling and grammar while correcting someone else's.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey guys. This is supes boring. What say we go back to making jokes about that guy who thought the dude with a slingshot in his pocket was a hot girl!

Them was the good o'l days


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Shocklay --


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

jazz said:


> my english is not perfect and my brain much less so, so can anyone tell me, please, what this thread is about, in fact?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jazz


I know, it's confusing and some statements repetitive, but that's because there were originally 2 threads.One was about a mechanical engineer's comparison between the "W" and the "Y" slingshot and another one about Kent Shepard buying one of the "W" slingshot-bows I make. I mentioned Shepard in both of the threads and so one of the moderators said that "to avoid repetition" he'd merge both threads under the Kent Shepard one--even though it is clear that something as important as a renown mechanical engineer making a judgement on the "Y" shape deserves its own thread. And of course, some of my comments (on Shepard etc) are "repeated" here anyway. I wonder if this merging/ title deletion has more to do with vendors and others feeling threatened by a scientific finding that undermines something as central to slingshot culture as the assumed superiority of the "Y" shape.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

No I think it's one rubbish post is enough.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

WOW... Up until now I thought you were just trying to hustle a couple of shooters. But if that is what you really believed has transpired you might want to talk to somebody. Not a joke. Not a personal attack. For realsies.

Hope you sort out whatever you need to. I have a feeling it's more than W vs Y.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> WOW... Up until now I thought you were just trying to hustle a couple of shooters. But if that is what you really believed has transpired you might want to talk to somebody. Not a joke. Not a personal attack. For realsies.
> 
> Hope you sort out whatever you need to. I have a feeling it's more than W vs Y.


haha, of course it is. For everyone. Read Ernest Becker. Here's a nice quote:

"The real world is simply too terrible to admit. It tells man that he is a small trembling animal who will someday decay and die. Culture changes all of this, makes man seem important, vital to the universe, immortal in some ways. Society everywhere is a living myth of the significance of human life, a defiant creation of meaning. In the end it is culture itself that embodies the transcendence of death in some form or other, whether it is secular or religious. It operates to raise men above nature, to assure them that in some ways their lives count in the universe more than purely physical things count, more than other life-forms. Man transcends death via culture not only in simple (or simple-minded) visions of gorging himself with lamb in a perfumed heaven full of dancing girls, but in much more complex and symbolic ways. Man transcends death not only by continuing to feed his appetites, but especially by finding a meaning for his life, some kind of larger scheme into which he fits: he may believe he has fulfilled God's purpose, or done his duty to his ancestors or family, or achieved something which has enriched mankind. It is an expression of his will to live, the burning desire of the creature to count, to make a difference on the planet because he has lived, has emerged on it, and has worked, suffered, and died. One culture is always a potential menace to another because it is a living example that life can go on heroically with a value framework totally alien to ones own.The last thing man can admit to himself is that his life-ways are arbitrary: this is one of the reasons that people often show derisive glee and scorn over the strange customs of other lands-it is a defense against the awareness that his own way of life may be just as fundamentally contrived as any other."


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

This shokley guy has clearly caused this same conflict on other forums. Why are we all playing chess with this pigeon?


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> image.jpg
> 
> This shokley guy has clearly caused this same conflict on other forums. Why are we all playing chess with this pigeon?


Haha well, if you're talking about playing chess, this "pigeon" has a USCF rating of 1889. What's yours?


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

He's in his own little world & it appears he'll always think he's right & everyone else is wrong. That is unfortunate..... :sleepy:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > image.jpgThis shokley guy has clearly caused this same conflict on other forums. Why are we all playing chess with this pigeon?
> ...


That is so weird! My USCF score is 188who gives a crap because that's not what we are talking about.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Time to lock this useless thread.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

My question is why would someone stick around a place where everyone thinks the person is a Buffoon.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

He's needy, way too needy....... :screwy:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > image.jpgThis shokley guy has clearly caused this same conflict on other forums. Why are we all playing chess with this pigeon?
> ...


Just like every other point made in this thread, you have completely missed the point of my post. Since you want to know, my USCF rating is 








And Kent Shepard told me that he likes me better than you because he doesn't have to explain why I keep dropping his name while trying to sell garbage like he has to do with you. Hahaha.
Why has not one of your satisfied customers presented themselves to say that even one percent of what you claim has made shooting more fun for them. I mean have you not noticed 6 pages go by and everyone but you is wrong? Doesn't that seem odd to you? Doesn't this make you take a moment and ask yourself if this is what winning actually feels like? 
At first i thought you were just trying to cause conflict, but I fear you actually believe the nonsense you are trumpeting on this thread. So sad. 
You go have fun with your super duper bestest thlingshot type thingy. Hahaha.

Btw, this isn't what winning feels like just in case you are confused, ok bobby fischer?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Again.

Put up or shut up.

Fin.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Every two or three weeks something like this happens. It will stop at one point, they always do...


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Arber said:


> Every two or three weeks something like this happens. It will stop at one point, they always do...


Thank god


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

It is said that one day the Buddha was walking through a village. A very angry and rude young man came up and began insulting him. "You have no right teaching others," he shouted. "You are as stupid as everyone else. You are nothing but a fake!"

The Buddha was not upset by these insults. Instead he asked the young man, "Tell me, if you buy a gift for someone, and that person does not take it, to whom does the gift belong?"

The young man was surprised to be asked such a strange question and answered, "It would belong to me, because I bought the gift."

The Buddha smiled and said, "That is correct. And it is exactly the same with your anger. If you become angry with me and I do not get insulted, then the anger falls back on you. You are then the only one who becomes unhappy, not me. All you have done is hurt yourself."


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

So I take it you think your Buddha, figures.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I really want to make a W now....


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Me too so I can hang it up and shoot at it.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Cjw said:


> Me too so I can hang it up and shoot at it.


Lemme see if my hardware drawer has some stuff to cobble together.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I would suggest to the mods to not shut this down, at least not yet. It's brought out the best in a lot of members (Smiling Fury, Lacumo, Cjw, etc.) and revealed the stupefying depth of Shockley's mental illness. I haven't been this entertained since the bears ate my brother.* :rolling:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> It is said that one day the Buddha was walking through a village. A very angry and rude young man came up and began insulting him. "You have no right teaching others," he shouted. "You are as stupid as everyone else. You are nothing but a fake!"The Buddha was not upset by these insults. Instead he asked the young man, "Tell me, if you buy a gift for someone, and that person does not take it, to whom does the gift belong?"The young man was surprised to be asked such a strange question and answered, "It would belong to me, because I bought the gift."The Buddha smiled and said, "That is correct. And it is exactly the same with your anger. If you become angry with me and I do not get insulted, then the anger falls back on you. You are then the only one who becomes unhappy, not me. All you have done is hurt yourself."


OK man, it seams as if you've read everything! Well...except, How to win friends and influence people.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Metropolicity said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Me too so I can hang it up and shoot at it.
> ...


i have one that i made , just over 3 years ago.

after seeing the way buddhashockley has made his W's, i'm not sure if structurely they will last with heavy bands/tubes over a long period of time, the threading on it will act like little rips on a paper and over time will eventually shear off near the base. well, thats a theory of mine. :nerd:


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't get online much at the moment, but this guy has me in stitches every time  its like watching someone who has no empathy for others , I bet he is an only child


----------

